# Snowboard & Ski hot bikini girls



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

You call that hot? More like 1 am drunk in a bar bargain.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is that the same sailor moon chick that was posted a couple months ago? 
I can't remember if it was you CrazyBanana that posted or somebody else.


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> You call that hot? More like 1 am drunk in a bar bargain.


+1 set your standards higher


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Impossibly, despite all odds, I just got significantly dumber.

OP give yourself a good little slap in the face....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Really, I wouldnt kick any of them out of bed. 

This is the same guy that made the horse head snowboard video.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, I know I am getting old because I may kick them out of bed depending on how much they were talking. They look like they could be annoyingly young.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Two minutes of my life I won't get back.:frown:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Was I the only one that actually expected to see some "snowboarding"????? :embarrased1:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

:eyetwitch2:

What.....the.....fuck....was......that?

Change the title of thread to "Kinda good-looking girls dancing badly to bad music for no apparent reason" or " Girls in bikinis at a ski hill for no apparent reason, not even sunny"

BTW this video had zero to do with skiing or snowboarding.


OP should have his man card taken away!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

What happened to me?
How did I get sucked into this thread and end up watching that video??!! :surprise:


----------

